# Skunky Confusion!!!



## Sand_Storm (Dec 29, 2010)

Here's my story: I am living in Ireland and interested in having a pet skunk, but the only way that the Minister for Everything (also known as my wife) will let me have one is if it is descented (I did make the "properly socialised skunks don't spray" argument but she wasn't having it). Based on my research so far, I thought this was illegal (but in some cases not enforced) in the UK/N. Ireland but still legal in the Republic. This evening I rang a vet that specialises in exotics and was told that it is illegal in BOTH the UK and Republic. I have seen from past posts on here that people have bought descented skunks that originated in the Republic so I'm justr wondering which is correct? Can anyone point me to the Act/Law/whatever that governs this in the Republic so I can look it up myself? There is definitely a problem with misunderstanding the law in this country and I don't want to miss out on owning a skunk just because someone has incorrectly quoted a regulation to me.
Can anybody help me please?
Cheers!


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi there it is illegal in the uk to descent a skunk as it classed as mutilation ( personaly I do not agree with this as having a dog or cat spayed should surly be classed the same, but that's just my opinion...... I don't make the laws. Lol ) however I was under the impression that it was still legal to descent in Ireland which is how the descended skunks are still available in the uk. Not entirely sure though. I stopped looking into it too much as I was won over by the argument of a socialised skunk not spraying. Now just got to convince the other half. Lol. Good luck finding out the info you need.


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

There is an Irish Animal Health and Welfare bill 2008, which will make descenting illegal by way of being an unnecessary mutilation, like the UK/NI Animal Welfare Act. I'm not sure if this bill has been passed yet or not - it was supposed to go through at the end of 2010.

If the bill has been passed into law, no more descenting in Ireland.

Good job, I think, given some of the horror stories of people buying up batches of young kits, having them descented, then selling them on in the UK in less than good condition. Bad for you though, as it is a shame to be denied such a potentially excellent pet due to a fear of a smell.


----------



## Sand_Storm (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks for your replies! I looked up the Animal Health and Welfare Bill 2008 and it looks like it has not been passed into law yet - it was delayed thanks to the economy tanking - so it should technically still be legal to de-scent. I imagine I would have a hell of a time finding a vet that would actually do it though.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

hmm, I didn't even think of somewhere as close as Ireland for a descented skunk, thought it had to come from America.

Do you think it's worth the extra trouble having a descented skunk? 
I was convinced enough by the 'socialised skunks don't spray often, unless terrified' argument to think that I would like to still get a skunk even if it had to be fully-loaded. I would prefer the safety of knowing that it couldn't spray as I'm sure many skunk owners would with a skunk in the house. I've heard a lot stories of it being done incorrectly though and that it causes prolapse and uncontrollable bowel movements in some cases. Is that if it's just done by some noob who knows nothing, or is that a risk you run even if it's done by a vet?


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Been said a million times but a skunkie is very unlikely to spray unless very agitatated/ill/stressed. Also, descentimg can obviously, though not always, cause problems p. if it has been done "later" in a young skunkies life.
Often, a descented can actually smell, without spraying of course, worse than a fully loaded.
I have both and have never been sprayed by Ella, even allowed us to handle her kits from a few days old. Treat well and with respect, dont be an asshole and you`ll be fine with a loaded one!
Make sure you bond as well as the skunkie will allow and ensure you get a young, well socialised `un. No worries.:no1:
Remember, they do not spray for nothing, there is always a reason/problem.

Dave.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Thankyou Dave, I don't plan on being ass-hole so I should be ok then, the thing that mostly concerns me is that my kid will make it jump by crying or something, as they are apparently quite easy to scare 'cause of bad eye sight? I guess that a little skunk will get used to it though, and he'll mostly be sleeping when the childs awake so I hope it will be OK!

And Good luck on finding a skunk Sand_storm


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Skunks would rather run and hide if they can, just like most other scared animals. If there is nowhere to run and a stomp and tail raise does not stop the scariness, then the source of the scare gets sprayed. It's generally a last resort thing, so providing the child does not chase and grab, you should be ok. The hardest thing is trying not to step on your skunk when it's under your feet at dinner time!!!


----------



## TobyOne (May 18, 2008)

We have skunks and have had children from newborn to 5-6 years old growing up around them.We have not had a problem with them spraying when the children were crying or generally banging around.As with skunks in general if you socialise them well enough when they are young then you shouldnt have a problem.


----------



## Sand_Storm (Dec 29, 2010)

em_40 said:


> hmm, I didn't even think of somewhere as close as Ireland for a descented skunk, *thought it had to come from America*.


Anybody know what is involved with importing a skunk to the UK from America?
Looks like Ireland has a 6 month quarantine, mandatory rabies vaccination (and it must have had a blood test to check its rabies titre at least 6 months before import - so that's at least a year before you even get to see your animal), and the animal must be treated for fleas, ticks and tapeworm before import. Is it any different for the UK?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Sand_Storm said:


> Anybody know what is involved with importing a skunk to the UK from America?
> Looks like Ireland has a 6 month quarantine, mandatory rabies vaccination (and it must have had a blood test to check its rabies titre at least 6 months before import - so that's at least a year before you even get to see your animal), and the animal must be treated for fleas, ticks and tapeworm before import. Is it any different for the UK?


 
as far as i know there is no rabies jab for skunks hence the 6 month quarantine period could be wrong though 

but the same quarantine period of 6 months would be required to bring into the uk as well


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

*Sowwy...was late!*



em_40 said:


> Thankyou Dave, I don't plan on being ass-hole so I should be ok then, the thing that mostly concerns me is that my kid will make it jump by crying or something, as they are apparently quite easy to scare 'cause of bad eye sight? I guess that a little skunk will get used to it though, and he'll mostly be sleeping when the childs awake so I hope it will be OK!
> 
> And Good luck on finding a skunk Sand_storm


Hope you didnt take my comments badly.......I am sure you arent an asshole!!!:lol2::lol2::lol2:

And werent aimed at anyone....... :blush::blush::blush:


Dave. x


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

haha, no I wasn't offended, your ok... this time:lol2:


As for the importing from America, I'm pretty sure it's the same in England as it is in Ireland, but I think the quarentine is because there's no jab and no test to see if it has rabies. I thought rabies tests required the animal be killed and head taken to a lab.

As for my kid chasing... he does chase my lizard but he rarely does anything when he gets to him. If it stays still he just points and 'ooh's, but I don't plan on them being in the same room in the day, the skunk will be in a quieter part of the house, my son can come into feed skunky with me and then when he goes to bed, skunky can wander round the rest of the house. Does that sound like feesable plan?  Also do people have their skunks harness trained? If so, do you take them for a walk in the day or do you do it early morning and late afternoon?

*sorry to go off on your post, hope you don't mind  *


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

I was under the impression that descenting was legal in NI? The Animal Welfare Act only covers England and Wales, it's separate for NI and Scotland.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Yeh, I think that's the conclusion we came to but he said 'I imagine I'd have a hard time finding a vet to do it though'

I would guess that if it is still legal then the skunk would be descented by the breeder though, as ideally they should be as young as possible. So, maybe you just start looking for breeders nearby? then ask them if they come descented.


----------



## petersmitht (Jan 22, 2011)

*skunk*

hi wanted to know would my daughter be ok round a 7month old skunk i've been told he's loving and never has sprayed just don't know should i go for a skunk with scented gland's or would it be safer going for a descented read load's a bout them please help thank you


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

petersmitht said:


> hi wanted to know would my daughter be ok round a 7month old skunk i've been told he's loving and never has sprayed just don't know should i go for a skunk with scented gland's or would it be safer going for a descented read load's a bout them please help thank you


 
How old is your daughter? Is she likely to run at the skunk & scare him?

If the skunk has been raised in a family home with other animals & kids then I would imagine he would settle in soon enough without too many worries.

Getting s descented skunk is the hard part, especially if your wanting a young ones..........but there are some out there.


----------

